# RIP Bounty



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Just been to the vets to have my guinea pig Bounty PTS.
He went very down hill this morning and despite my efforts he bloated and it was unfair to keep going. By the time we got to the vets he deteriorated very quickly in the car and was almost lifeless.

I'm sorry little man, I was hoping you'd have a better Christmas :crying:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sorry  RIP Bounty


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss 
R.I.P. Bounty.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

RIP little Bounty, sadly our pets are with us for such a short time, but we never forget them. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry for you loss RIP Bounty


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your sweet little boy. Sweet dreams Bounty.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, especially on Christmas Day. 

Rest easy at the bridge little Bounty. X


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss
RIP Bounty


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw i'm so sorry, he was gorgeous Scamper free little one xxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

What a gorgeous little darling he was.
So very sorry for your loss hun.
Thinking of you.
R.I.P. Dearest Bounty xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

R.I.P Bounty and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh no at Christmas too.

Sorry to hear that


----------

